# JET DC-1900



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

A guy at my work is selling a JET DC 1900 dust collector for 450 dollars. (Bag type) First does JET still make this DC? It looks old but in really good shape. He told me to make a offer since he has been trying to sell it for over 4 months. Any suggestions on what you all feel is fair. (I know start low) But what would you be willing to pay? At 450 dollars I can get grizzly brand new with a higher CFM rating.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I would think you can get a very good "new" dust collector for $450.00.. just my $0.02…

Gator


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Both points taken but I smoke Kunk I think the health thing is thrown out the window. On the other hand I see you all see it like me. I can pick the grizzly up for around I think 595. Thats with the healthy filters. Thank you for reaffirming my thoughts. I did not get it. And he would not take 200 for it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I smoke too….in fact, I'm gonna have one right now…that and a coke cola…..Keep dickering with him on the price.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea he won't go any further than 350. I did not realize that it comes with a 14 impellar and only has a output of 1900 cfm. Grizzly is only 12.5 and puts out 2300. something is not right with the specs.


----------

